# Probleme mit Jar bzw jar-Archiven



## Fridolin (3. Jul 2004)

_Edit von L-ectron-X: Thema wurde geteilt._

Weißt du woran es liegen könnte das ich das programm jar.exe aus dem ordner C:\j2sdk1.4.2_04\bin
nicht von der Commandline aufrufen kann
Es kommt immer nur das rote Kreuz jar konnte nicht gefunden werden?

lg Fridolin


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jul 2004)

Klassen mit Jar zu einem jar-Archiv zusammen packen und ein jar-Archiv per Browser aufrufen, ...


			
				Fridolin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kommt immer nur das rote Kreuz jar konnte nicht gefunden werden?


...sind zwei verschiedene Schuhe.
Schau doch mal in der Java-Console nach Fehlerausgaben. Die könnten helfen.

Ich entnehme Deiner Aussage, dass das Erstellen eines jar-Archives gelungen ist. Da Du ja schon versuchst das Applet anzuzeigen.
Hast Du in Deinem Code Packages deklariert?  Wo liegt das jar-Archiv zur HTML-Datei? Kannst Du mal den aktuellen Inhalt der HTML-Datei zeigen?


----------



## Fridolin (3. Jul 2004)

Nein, du überschätzt mich leider bei weitem das ist nicht gelungen zwar hab ich beide tools(jar und jarsigner)
auf meinem pc doch leider kann ich sie nicht benutzen bzw gar nicht aufrufen, vielleicht hab ichs auch falsch gemacht
aber ich hab ja letztlich auch nur deinen link und die anleitung darauf benutzt 
Wie mache ich das damit windows die programme in meinem j2sdk findet hab ich die entwicklungsumgebung vielleicht
falsch installiert, schließlich hab ich drei sachen nacheinander draufgepackt nämlich zuerst das j2sdk software development kit dann das jre runtime environment und schließlich noch extra von download.de den jcreator von einer firma namens xinox software das jre war anfangs bei einer anwendung namens java web start
dabei das ist ein browser plugin um java applets auf internetseiten anzusehen das hab ich dann entfernt und das j2sdk nachinstalliert der jcreator war schon davor darauf die pfade zu den java libraries zum sdk hab ich auch geändert


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jul 2004)

So lange Du auf Deinem System ein funktionierendes SDK installiert hast, dürften auch die Benutzung der mit gelieferten Tools kein Problem darstellen.
Ich habe mir zur Benutzung von Jar eine Batch-Datei geschrieben, die den Pfad zumindest temporär auf's SDK zeigen lässt und die Dateierstellung teilweise automatisiert. Alternativ kannst Du den Pfad in der Autoexec.bat setzen. 

```
set path=.;C:\jdk1.5.0\bin
```
Diese Zeile kannst Du in Deine Auotexec.bat setzen, danach sollte der Aufruf der SDK-Tools keine Probleme mehr bereiten. Natürlich musst Du den Pfad an Deine SDK-Installation anpassen.

Alternativ kannst Du eine jar-Datei auch mit einem Zip-Tool wie WinZip oder WinRAR erstellen. Allerdings ist dies nur zu empfehlen, wenn die Datei nicht ausführbar zu sein braucht, also bei Anwendung für Applets.
Du kannst also einfach eine zip-Datei von Deinem Packer erstellen lassen und die Endung auf .jar umbenennen.


----------

